#ubuntu-in 2018-09-01
<originalabhay> heyy !
#ubuntu-in 2019-08-30
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey!
<Kilos--> hey
<The_LoudSpeaker> Just letting you know that the website in channel announcement is rigged.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, has there been any ubuntu conference held in India till date?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe pavlushka knows what is going on here. I havent visited this channel for about 6 months
<Kilos> he will be here in about 20 mins he said
<The_LoudSpeaker> @Kilos, Thanks!
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, where are you from?
<Kilos> south africa
<Kilos> that got you thinking
<Kilos> ah you are an ubuntu member . cool
<Kilos> pavlushka oing
<Kilos> ping as well
<pavlushka> Hello The_LoudSpeaker
<The_LoudSpeaker> @pavlushka, Hii! I am active member of Lubuntu. I was wondering if any Ubuntu conferences were organised in India in the past.
<Kilos> who is indias leadership pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> The_LoudSpeaker: Bhavani aka coolbhavi from your side can tell you better, search him on LP and try to contact him by mail probably
<The_LoudSpeaker> @pavlushka, Thanks!
<Kilos> oh my, another one that doesnt use irc
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, the web page in the announcement is rigged I guess. http://www.ubuntu-in.info opens something it should not. ;)
<u-la-la> [ Cute Adult Pic and Videos - ubuntu-in.info ] - www.ubuntu-in.info ( https://tinyurl.com/y5fbf3jy )
<pavlushka> The_LoudSpeaker: yes it is but at most I can tell you that the webserver was powered by nginx :p
<pavlushka> running that website
<Kilos> you talking about the link in the topic guys?
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> Welcome to the Ubuntu Indian LoCo team channel. Please talk in English for everyone to understand clearly. Information on the Indian LoCo email list is on https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-in
<u-la-la> [ ubuntu-in Info Page ] - lists.ubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/7nvozjz )
<Kilos> i see that and the link goes to the mailingt list
<Kilos> the tiny link as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: no both link goes to some bad sites
<Kilos> lol no man
<Kilos> i go straight to mailing list
<pavlushka> Kilos: but ubuntu-in.info links are redirecting to some bad sites
<Kilos> why not me
<pavlushka> Kilos: ay be that's a logical hack based on regions
<pavlushka> *may be
<Kilos> yip 3 times here goes to mail
<pavlushka> Kilos: but it takes us to some russian sites, don't know who did it
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> Kilos: and The_Loudspeaker has left this channel but he is in #lubuntu and #lubuntu-devel
<pavlushka> Kilos: may be he has lost interest on being here
<Kilos> maybe someone there asked him if he was involved in his home group as well
<Kilos> yeaah all dead here
<pavlushka> Kilos: looks like he is a bug reporter on lubuntu
<Kilos> aha
<pavlushka> ping rajrajraj
<rajrajraj> Hi
